
Church roofs? Nyet, say Russian scrap thieves, we're taking this bridge - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/05/russian_scrap_thieves_steal_entire_bridge/
======
ordu
My guess, that no one had dived into water. They probably took bridge down in
winter, when river was covered by ice. And got track with crane there. Then
just drove away by the river. It explains why they preferred bridge over
rails. Rails hard to move to a place where track could go. You'd need some
type of cart that moves by the rails. While frozen river is like a road. There
could be a lot of snow on the ice, but I believe it could be managed somehow.

------
Someone
56 tonnes? Peanuts. Entire battle cruisers sunk in World War II have
disappeared from the bottom of the Java Sea
([https://www.outsideonline.com/2168646/how-does-entire-
shipwr...](https://www.outsideonline.com/2168646/how-does-entire-shipwreck-
disappear-bolts-and-all))

